# Axminster flogging a sample scroll saw on ebay



## martinka (2 May 2014)

http://x2t.com/301127

I'm not sure what this type of saw is called with 'pistons' at the end of rigid arms. I believe they are driven by the bottom arm with a return spring inside the top 'piston'.
I don't think I would like to be bidding on an unknown saw like this, and it looks like no one else is interested.


----------



## beech1948 (2 May 2014)

There was a time when all well made scroll saws had a piston on the end of the scroll arm. Such as the Meddings, various Delta, Craftsman etc etc. There was some advantage in that the piston acted to cushion the up-down motion. There was also some theory that occasionally blades would jump loose...not that I have ever seen this on my Meddings.

Recent design has used the elasticity of the cast metal as a cushion. Is it better I think not. Is there an advantage to having a piston I don't know but probably against the cheap far eastern rubbish.

In two weeks I am turning my old Meddings into a pinless machine and adding a variable speed control I got from Hong Kong. Then 235kg of excellence ...I hope after a repaint, regrease, gearbox clean out and reoil.

Anyone got a spare piston to try to experiment with please contact me.

Al


----------



## scrimper (3 May 2014)

These are called Rigid arm saws, the arms remaining stationary, the problem with this is that the blade tension is not consistent throughout the stroke, the only real advantage of this type is that the blade is always square with the table but there are lots of disadvantages.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 May 2014)

If it is a sample that Aci looked at, and presumably decided not to stock.......
If they don't want to stock it why would we want to buy it ?
What would you/they do if it went wrong ?


----------



## ChrisR (6 May 2014)

Axminster Tools using ebay, that has surprised me, no shocked me. :shock: 

Chris R.


----------



## RogerP (6 May 2014)

ChrisR":pnuswi74 said:


> Axminster Tools using ebay, that has surprised me, no shocked me. :shock:
> 
> Chris R.


Well they've been doing so since November 2004 and have 11,200+ positive feedbacks.

Many (all?) of the firms we as wood/metal workers deal with have a presence on eBay. Some under their own name, some not.


----------



## ChrisR (6 May 2014)

Roger.

We live and learn, and I stand corrected,  having never used ebay, I thought it was just for private sellers and maybe one man band suppliers.

The reason I was surprised, is that, as we all know Axminster Tools have a second to none reputation for their delivery and customer service. But by using a third party supplier I assume they don’t have direct control of delivery times, which, if it all went belly up, their reputation could be tarnished. 

But maybe they can stipulate that ebay’s delivery service is as good as their own.

Chris R.


----------



## RogerP (6 May 2014)

ChrisR":2myang5p said:


> ..............
> But maybe they can stipulate that ebay’s delivery service is as good as their own.
> Chris R.



eBay are only a venue they don't sell anything (except by way of fees and commissions to sellers). 

The buyer deals directly with the seller in all matters although sellers do have to abide by eBay's rules. eBay don't have a delivery service that is all down to the individual seller.

eBay and PayPal (which is owned by eBay) together take a commission from the seller of around 15% of the total final price (inc. P/P) that buyers pay.


----------



## ChrisR (7 May 2014)

Roger.

Thanks for posting back with that info, I was completely off track.

I thought that the purpose of ebay was to provide a sales platform so that the sellers and purchasers details remained anonymous from each other, except were the seller was a trader and did not mind their details to be known. 

Just shows how ignorant I am, regarding trading on the internet, I think I need to add to that, using the internet in general. :? :roll: 

Thanks again

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (7 May 2014)

Ebay was once the domain of essentially private sellers but it has gradually been taken over by commercial and retail companies, private sellers are still there but they don't receive a great deal of support from ebay who prefer the businesses now. A lot of the businesses are based in China so you do have to be careful when buying.

However in defence of ebay I have been using them as a seller and buyer (mostly as a buyer now) and have never had a bad transaction whilst using ebay but you do have to be careful and use common sense when buying.

As Roger says lot's of decent companies do sell on ebay but you deal direct with the company, only the payment is handled by ebay (paypal), it is a very convenient way to buy, also you can get obscure items not easily obtainable elsewhere such as out of print books and stuff, I have also bought lot's of old Hobbies fretwork patterns via ebay.

John


----------

